# Starting Wing Chun



## Tony (Jan 9, 2006)

I have just found a local Wing Chun class and was wondering what I should expect from my first class. I have read many books about it but I would like to know what classes are like.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

I am not a wing chun practitioner, but I would assume that clases would differ greatly from one instructor to the next, just like any other style.  Sorry, I couldn't be more helpful.

Respects,

Frank


----------



## barriecusvein (Jan 9, 2006)

As Henderson says, it will differ with every instructor. But chances are they'll introduce you to the basic gates (blocks), some of the easy footwork and maybe a little of the first form. I doubt you'll do any chi sau for a few lessons until you are familiar with the basics. Thats pretty much what i did when i started (my instructor also taught us a few basic self defense techniques to show some aplpication of what we were learning).

Enjoy your first lesson!


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 10, 2006)

There is no real stock standard way to start, although I guess I focus on the forms so I start you off by showing you the entire first form, whowing basic applications from the first form, and then teaching you the first section of the form. I show application to provide a little context for the form.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 10, 2006)

Tony said:
			
		

> I have just found a local Wing Chun class and was wondering what I should expect from my first class. I have read many books about it but I would like to know what classes are like.


 
Hi, i notice you are based in oxford, i know of 2 schools up that way and was wondering which school you were looking to attend?


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Hi, i notice you are based in oxford, i know of 2 schools up that way and was wondering which school you were looking to attend?


 
Well I found a class in Wantage in a gym so i thought i could check taht out tomorrow! I know there are a couple in Oxford too. I aslo have been doign Shaolin Long Fist for 7 years so I hope it will help there too! We sometimes some Chi Sao so I understand some princilpes already. I am however a little nervous about startng a new class.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 10, 2006)

Tony said:
			
		

> Well I found a class in Wantage in a gym so i thought i could check taht out tomorrow! I know there are a couple in Oxford too. I aslo have been doign Shaolin Long Fist for 7 years so I hope it will help there too! We sometimes some Chi Sao so I understand some princilpes already. I am however a little nervous about startng a new class.


 
If thats the class in the first drop gym then you shouldn't be nervous, you'll be in good hands with a very knowledgable teacher of wing chun, just try to enjoy it as much as possible.  Nerves are understandable but everyone there should be very helpful, it might be a bit weird at first but you said you have researched it a lot so it will be a bit familiar.  Hope you enjoy it and let us know how it went.


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> If thats the class in the first drop gym then you shouldn't be nervous, you'll be in good hands with a very knowledgable teacher of wing chun, just try to enjoy it as much as possible. Nerves are understandable but everyone there should be very helpful, it might be a bit weird at first but you said you have researched it a lot so it will be a bit familiar. Hope you enjoy it and let us know how it went.


 
Thanks for your reply! I will go and hopefully I will enjoy it! Do you think it helps taht i train in another Martial Art especialy anodther Kung fu style?
Oh and it is in the First Drop gym. In fact I'm joining the gym there too and my try some Tai Chi and Yoga.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 11, 2006)

Tony said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply! I will go and hopefully I will enjoy it! Do you think it helps taht i train in another Martial Art especialy anodther Kung fu style?
> Oh and it is in the First Drop gym. In fact I'm joining the gym there too and my try some Tai Chi and Yoga.


 
It can both help and hinder.  You may find you pick up a lot of it very quickly in comparison to someone who has never trained a day, you will find similaritys and previous training will help.  However wing chun is rather unique in its approach so you may also find yourself unlearning a few things, or emptying the cup if you will, in order to get the full idea of something being taught.  I don't think it presents much of a problem and lots of people from different backgrounds train and become very sucessful in wing chun and as you go on your wing chun becomes a larger percentage of you and your approach rather than just reproducing the art (i'm sure this is true of other arts as well).  So yes it can help but give it a try and see how you like it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Ed

I went to the Wing Chun class last night and i really enjoyed it! Some thigns i saw were different to what I do but even though it appears simple it will take some time to grasp the principles! It was a very small call class as me joining became 6 so enough people for partner work, but very friendly. I will definately be going back and when i do the instructor said I'd learn the first section of Sil Lim Tao. I told him i am currently studying another kung fu style and it was evident because when we were doing the footwork i was going too low and too wide.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 13, 2006)

Tony said:
			
		

> Hi Ed
> 
> I went to the Wing Chun class last night and i really enjoyed it! Some thigns i saw were different to what I do but even though it appears simple it will take some time to grasp the principles! It was a very small call class as me joining became 6 so enough people for partner work, but very friendly. I will definately be going back and when i do the instructor said I'd learn the first section of Sil Lim Tao. I told him i am currently studying another kung fu style and it was evident because when we were doing the footwork i was going too low and too wide.


 
Wing chun is best taught in smaller groups, it avoids you getting lost in the crowd, a lot of schools have lower numbers, i think about 20 is the largest class i attended and theres usually 3 or 4 advanced students who are instructor level to aid the tutalage.  I'm glad you enjoyed it and found it friendly, hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2006)

I am really enjoying Wing Chun and I have just started learning the first form, Sil Lim Tau. Even though it looks like a relatively simple form, there is a lot to think about, especially the position of my hands and my stance.
Because I am only a beginner I was very interested in what the other guys were doing which looked pretty interesting but I guess i will have to wait until i get more experience. It is very different from My Shaolin Long Fist style. But I hope Wing Chun will help me improve in my present style and vice versa. I am practicing the sil lim tao form a lot and the footwork so its sinking in gradually.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 22, 2006)

Tony said:
			
		

> I am really enjoying Wing Chun and I have just started learning the first form, Sil Lim Tau. Even though it looks like a relatively simple form, there is a lot to think about, especially the position of my hands and my stance.
> Because I am only a beginner I was very interested in what the other guys were doing which looked pretty interesting but I guess i will have to wait until i get more experience. It is very different from My Shaolin Long Fist style. But I hope Wing Chun will help me improve in my present style and vice versa. I am practicing the sil lim tao form a lot and the footwork so its sinking in gradually.



Good for you on starting yur Wing Chun Journey, as a piece of advice, dont understemate the ability of the Sui Lum Tao to build within you tremendous power, and ability, simplicity is its strength. If you need advice let us knw so that we can help.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 22, 2006)

Tony said:
			
		

> I am really enjoying Wing Chun and I have just started learning the first form, Sil Lim Tau. Even though it looks like a relatively simple form, there is a lot to think about, especially the position of my hands and my stance.
> Because I am only a beginner I was very interested in what the other guys were doing which looked pretty interesting but I guess i will have to wait until i get more experience. It is very different from My Shaolin Long Fist style. But I hope Wing Chun will help me improve in my present style and vice versa. I am practicing the sil lim tao form a lot and the footwork so its sinking in gradually.


 
Footwork is the most important aspect in balance and strength. I recomend you concentrate in footwork in early stages, although as I predict, the instructor will guide you to be concerned more about memorizing the moves for the time being. 
But when it comes to moving "Chum Kui", you will really have use of footwork.
In later stages, you will also have a leg drill called "Chi Gerk" as "Chi Sao", but this one is sticky feet and not arms.


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2006)

AT the moment my instructor has just got me to practive the hand moves and not worry about my feet just yet although he will come round and correct me. So far i am enjoying it an di'm practicing the foot wokr a long wiht the fisrt section of Siu Lim Tao, concentrating on where my hands should be  and where my elbows are! I was wondering iof Wing Chu woudl be of benefit to my current training and when I spar in my other style?


----------

